# E Mtb for under $4k



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Hi all, I'm dying to pull the trigger on an E Mtb, but unfortunately I just don't have the funds right now to spend a lot. I realize my budget is quite limiting, especially by electric bike standards, but it is what it is. 

I'm more of a DH oriented rider meaning I want the motor mostly to shuttle to the top so I can get more descents in during my rides. I don't plan to use this for touring or XC style riding, just want to get up to the top of the MTN as fast as possible for as many laps as possible. 

My typical rides are between 1.5-3 hours long. My current bike is a Pivot Switchblade 29er with 160 mm fork and 135 mm shock. I'd like to get something similar in terms of travel/capability. I'd lean more towards a 29er if possible, but I'm open to 27.5 if the right bike came along. 

Some of the guys that ride in my area recommend the Haibike. The price point certainly checks that box. Any feedback on these or other bikes? Also, the less expensive Haibikes are spec'ed with Suntour parts, not sure if that build is even worhwhile?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

You should check out the 2019 Commencal Ebikes. Looks like they may have some bikes within your budget specced nicely.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You can find a lot bikes in that price range ,the issue is they won't be as nice as you pivot. I started looking at ebikes just googling ebikes for sale ,found a ton of them.


----------



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

How about this?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...ikes-hal-e29-electric-mountain-bikes-29er.htm


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

Or this one?
https://www.rei.com/product/182683/cannondale-moterra-neo-5-electric-mountain-bike


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Andrie said:


> Or this one?
> https://www.rei.com/product/182683/cannondale-moterra-neo-5-electric-mountain-bike


Yes - and rebate will pay for taxes


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

You're used to a premium descender. Most of the sub-$4,000 MTB's will get you up the hill well, but not downhill when compared to your bike. My LBS has/had (haven't checked lately) some great deals on e-Pivot test bikes. The last prices that I saw were in the $5K range. IMO, you'll be better off with one of those.


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes - and rebate will pay for taxes


What rebate? Maybe I ought to buy this for the wife.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

That's what I'm concerned about. I've seen the Haibike Xduro with Rockshox fork and shock on sale for $3,100 which looks like an incredible deal, but the few reviews I've found haven't been great. Looks like the bike comes with a shorter travel dropper post (125mm for a size large) since the seatpost sits higher on the bike. If I want to spend $1,200 more Commencal has a nice looking bike in the low 4's. 

It looks like the Commencal will be a much better bike. I agree, the Pivot Shuttle would be pretty nice too!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

There were a few leftover 2019 Turbo Levos that were under $5K after they were discounted. I ran into a guy who had a few when I was looking recently. I ended up with a Pivot Shuttle. I am not too familiar with e-bikes other than the Turbo Levo, Pivot Shuttle, and YT Decoy though.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Flyer said:


> There were a few leftover 2019 Turbo Levos that were under $5K after they were discounted. I ran into a guy who had a few when I was looking recently. I ended up with a Pivot Shuttle. I am not too familiar with e-bikes other than the Turbo Levo, Pivot Shuttle, and YT Decoy though.


Where did you see those discounted Specialized Levos? Sounds like a good deal...


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

If you looking for 2019 Levo comp under $5k in large size, Scott’s Valley cycle still have a couple


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It was a great deal actually. A motocross buddy sent me the guy's info (he works at or knows a Specialized dealer) when I was looking. PM me if you can and I'll send you his contact info or if you know the size you need, I can check as well and connect you guys if they are still available. If I had not found my Pivot, I'd have bought one of those.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds about right for the leftover ones. I think he told me it would be under $5K shipped OTD.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Flyer said:


> Sounds about right for the leftover ones. I think he told me it would be under $5K shipped OTD.


Can you pass along the name of that dealer?


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Commencal has a used 2018 model that's an 8-spd that's $600 cheaper than the new 2020 models. From what I've read, maintaining a high cadence can help prolong battery life. Although the spread of the cassette looks good (11-48) there must be some decent gaps between gears which could make gearing a little more challenging on climbs.

Think this 8-spd drivetrain could be an issue? I would never buy a regular mtb with a 1x8 drivetrain, but I'm guessing it isn't as big of a deal when the bike has a motor. Unless of course it helps drain the battery...


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

Giant has overstock. A lot of dealer is selling it below MSRP. This put quite a few selection in your price range


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

eman555 said:


> Hi all, I'm dying to pull the trigger on an E Mtb, but unfortunately I just don't have the funds right now to spend a lot. I realize my budget is quite limiting, especially by electric bike standards, but it is what it is.
> 
> I'm more of a DH oriented rider meaning I want the motor mostly to shuttle to the top so I can get more descents in during my rides. I don't plan to use this for touring or XC style riding, just want to get up to the top of the MTN as fast as possible for as many laps as possible.
> 
> ...


You could sell your Switchblade and get an XT build Shuttle and have a little money leftover...

My concern is that most $4K eMTBs will have very low end spec suspension and components, and you probably won't be happy with the way it rides compared to your SB.

Personally, I'd wait a few months and save up the extra $2600 for the Shuttle (you can buy one for $6600) or a comparable bike. If you went with the Shuttle, you could then have two bikes with completely compatible parts. You could interchange wheelsets, suspension components, pretty much everything.


----------



## Hotwhls (Oct 21, 2010)

What about the 2020 felt redemption-e 50 or e 30. You can get that for 3k and the money saved upgrade a few parts.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Andrie said:


> Giant has overstock. A lot of dealer is selling it below MSRP. This put quite a few selection in your price range


I have been looking at some of the Giants listed online. I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

RickBullottaPA said:


> You could sell your Switchblade and get an XT build Shuttle and have a little money leftover...
> 
> My concern is that most $4K eMTBs will have very low end spec suspension and components, and you probably won't be happy with the way it rides compared to your SB.
> 
> Personally, I'd wait a few months and save up the extra $2600 for the Shuttle (you can buy one for $6600) or a comparable bike. If you went with the Shuttle, you could then have two bikes with completely compatible parts. You could interchange wheelsets, suspension components, pretty much everything.


I'm a little concerned for the same reason...wish I had the cash to spend on a nicer bike right now!

I've been leaning more towards the Commencal as it appears to be a pretty decent build at $4,200.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Hotwhls said:


> What about the 2020 felt redemption-e 50 or e 30. You can get that for 3k and the money saved upgrade a few parts.


I saw those too, but hadn't read very good reviews of that bike...


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

eman555 said:


> I have been looking at some of the Giants listed online. I'll have to take a closer look.


If components you are concern about, Giants usually has better components than other bikes in the same price range. My friend just got one for 15% under msrp


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

My wife has the basic Giant (LIV) version and it works well. I have a Turbo Levo, I have bigger and better suspension. The price difference between my bike and her bike was $5000.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

eman555 said:


> I'm a little concerned for the same reason...wish I had the cash to spend on a nicer bike right now!
> 
> I've been leaning more towards the Commencal as it appears to be a pretty decent build at $4,200.


What about the YT base decoy? It is $200 more than the Commencal, but you get a carbon mainframe, 12 spd SLX components, Code brakes, DT Swiss wheels...


----------

